# mrs



## blueeyes5 (Aug 17, 2012)

hi i currentley live in peru with my peruvian husband and we wish to relocate to spain in tenerife.now can anyone give me advise on where to start as i am living in peru and will soon be a peruvian citizen how does that affect my application to live in spain. i ahve a valid britiish passport but not sure if they will make me apply for a visa since i live here in peru. and i will want my husband to follow me how would he go about getting a visa to join me. may thanks for any help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blueeyes5 said:


> hi i currentley live in peru with my peruvian husband and we wish to relocate to spain in tenerife.now can anyone give me advise on where to start as i am living in peru and will soon be a peruvian citizen how does that affect my application to live in spain. i ahve a valid britiish passport but not sure if they will make me apply for a visa since i live here in peru. and i will want my husband to follow me how would he go about getting a visa to join me. may thanks for any help


:welcome:

I believe Peru allows dual citizenship, so with British/EU nationality you cantravel to & move to Spain without a visa & register as resident subject to you being able to prove sufficient income & healthcare provision

read more about the requirements here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/114323-changes-residency-requirements-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html

your husband would need a visa to visit & can apply for residency under treaty rights as the family member of a resident EU citizen - this can be done from within Spain


----------



## blueeyes5 (Aug 17, 2012)

hi thanks for replying so quick from what you have told me raises one more question how to i go about proving my income becauseas of right now i do not work and planned to get a job in spain when i got there if i could not get one before and just take savings with me.and how do i go about getting health insurance and do i need to have that before i go? and i would oviousley need insurance to cover me and my husband.you see we are planning as that i go first and he follows so he can keep working or do you think it would be better idea to go together? sorry for all the questions itsjust quite confusing.but thanks for the help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blueeyes5 said:


> hi thanks for replying so quick from what you have told me raises one more question how to i go about proving my income becauseas of right now i do not work and planned to get a job in spain when i got there if i could not get one before and just take savings with me.and how do i go about getting health insurance and do i need to have that before i go? and i would oviousley need insurance to cover me and my husband.you see we are planning as that i go first and he follows so he can keep working or do you think it would be better idea to go together? sorry for all the questions itsjust quite confusing.but thanks for the help


_*you*_ can come for 90 days as a holidaymaker - you'd be advised to take out travel/health insurance for that period, but that's entirely your decision, not a requirement

after that, when you register as resident you need to show one of the following : a work contract, proof that you are registered as self-employed here, proof of an income or sufficient funds from elsewhere (bank statement for example)

it isn't clear exactly what is 'sufficient funds' yet, the rules only came into effect a short time ago & different figures are being reported

if you have a work contract or are registered as self employed you won't need private healthcare

otherwise there are many companies in Spain who provide it - obviously you have to pay though

*your husband* however will need a Schengen Visa to visit & would have to show sufficient funds (around 57€ per day - so for 90 days over 5000 €....... the precise figures are available when you apply for the visa) for the visit & medical insurance

once here, he can apply to stay as your spouse, as long as you have registered. Of course, proof that you can support him financially will be required at that stage


----------



## blueeyes5 (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks you so much you are full of straight to the point advise.that answers most of my concerns.but i want to know what are the best websites for picking out a cheap flat i have not yet decided where in spain i want to go but i hear the canary islands are the best for tourism so it would be easier for me to get a job but i hope to have one before i get there.i wanted to go through a private renter maybe you could suggest something for me.i also read that i have to have a certain card that they will issue me with when i apply for it once i am there i belive i need that before i can rent is this correct??.i was thinking of maybe at first having a hostel then looking for flats after and meeting owners face to face i belive that is safer.anyway thank you so much for all your advise.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blueeyes5 said:


> thanks you so much you are full of straight to the point advise.that answers most of my concerns.but i want to know what are the best websites for picking out a cheap flat i have not yet decided where in spain i want to go but i hear the canary islands are the best for tourism so it would be easier for me to get a job but i hope to have one before i get there.i wanted to go through a private renter maybe you could suggest something for me.i also read that i have to have a certain card that they will issue me with when i apply for it once i am there i belive i need that before i can rent is this correct??.i was thinking of maybe at first having a hostel then looking for flats after and meeting owners face to face i belive that is safer.anyway thank you so much for all your advise.


a hostal while you're looking sounds like a good idea

for an apartment if you look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html - there's a post with links to online rental sites to give you some idea of what's out there & costs


----------

